# Lachs filetieren auf norwegische Art?



## Moschi (16. November 2014)

Hallo,

da ich leider absoluter Anfänger im Forellen/Lachs filetieren bin, suche ich nach einer bestimmten Anleitung.

Mir hat vor Jahren ein Fischhändler erklärt das er die Fische vom Bauch her filetiert, er hätte es vo einigen Norwegern so gelernt und man hätte mit dieser Methode weniger verschnitt.

Die gleiche Methode habe ich in einer Dokumentation über Alaska gesehen, leider war der Ausschnitt sehr kurz, dort wurde aber ebenso von unten nach oben filetiert.

Kennst das jemand und hat evtl. eine Videoquelle bei youtube oder so?

Gibt es hier jemand aus dem PLZ Bereich 74722 der mir generell das filetieren mal zeigen kann?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. November 2014)

*AW: Lachs filetieren auf norwegische Art?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H20qyEupWw


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. November 2014)

*AW: Lachs filetieren auf norwegische Art?*

:mOder probier´s mal hier...
http://www.fisch-gruber.at/praktische-tipps/wie-filetiert-man-fisch-richtig/
-> playlist


----------



## Moschi (16. November 2014)

*AW: Lachs filetieren auf norwegische Art?*

die Videos kenne ich und auch die Art den filetierens auch wenn meine immer wie gerupft aussehen 

der Fischhändler hat die aber vom Bauch her filetiert und nicht vom Rücken 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat er glaube ich die Bauchgräten als erstes weg filetiert.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Lachs filetieren auf norwegische Art?*



Moschi schrieb:


> die Videos kenne ich und auch die Art den filetierens auch wenn meine immer wie gerupft aussehen
> 
> der Fischhändler hat die aber vom Bauch her filetiert und nicht vom Rücken
> 
> ...



also das wäre mir was neues habe vom binnenfischer das filitieren gelern der hat immer vomrücken ....nur heringe und Makrelen hat mir ein Norweger gezeigt aber das auch vom rücken und dann ausnehmen ohne den bauch aufzuschneiden.


----------

